# more Indian artifacts found while fishing Licking River



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

it was a dreary day out with not much going on as far as the fishing one small crappie and that was it.
on the way back I found what looks to be an Indian carving of a deer!!! and was so excited over it I actually slipped into the river and did a temperature check for those of you that have not done it yet this year it is cold as I'm walking fast back to the car I dropped my tackle box bent over to pick it up and found an arrowhead I was never so happy when my car warmed up


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice finds!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow what a treasure!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool finds Rob! That was probably an ancient Indian spell that made you slip into the water for taking that deer off sacred ground! Lol! Glad you got warmed up!


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Man that thing is cool


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

That is awesome. Great job.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice find glad you made it to car .


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Nice find glad you made it to car .


Me too


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow that is awesome! I've found arrow heads but never a carving.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Beautiful! I find all kinds of fossils, but I never find artifacts. I must not have the eye for them. You might check out the Licking County historical society on that carving. With all of the mounds around there, it's not surprising you might find something like that.

Either the carver wasn't very good, or he was carving something other than a deer. It looks more like an Ibex than a deer, but I don't think those ever lived here.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Very cool rob!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Might be an elk. Elk were indigenous to the area.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow those are really cool finds Rob!! I would stay away from the water temp checks though


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

kayakmac said:


> Wow those are really cool finds Rob!! I would stay away from the water temp checks though


yeah I got kinda excited over that fine I had to cool off and I was able to do that really quick


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow.
All the time I spend walking rivers, looking down and I can't even find a piece of an arrowhead!
That carving is unbelievable!!


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I hope you didn't keep the etched one.

I studied archeology at Harvard. That particular drawing has some historical significance , Here is the history of that specimen

This is from @ 1500's
The local tribe was Kickapoo tribe. ( a well known fishing tribe)
They hated people fishing their water. ( Often would fight to the death or at least complain about people fishing too close to them.
Kickapoos later in 1600 used dug out Logs as boat to avoid Testicluar contractions in the winter water.

Chick fil a was founded by Kickapoo trivial members.

The Kickapoo tribe would later develop the etching of a deer and place it everywhere in their fishing territories
Thoughts were that a trespasser would see this rock and quickly forget the fertile waters and persue deer. Later
Chick fil a later introduced the Eat moar Beef ads.

However, anyone who touches the rock or possesses it will be stricken with a life time curse of "Fish Repellant".


----------



## D Mac (Jan 5, 2011)

The carving looks like it was done with a Dremel tool.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

wanted to say that as soon as I seen the post.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea, not trying to be a$$ but that carving seems fresh. Very interesting stuff though.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys have a right to your opinion on the carving.

But I did find it and had a person look at it and he said there has been others found out here where I live


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

1basshunter said:


> You guys have a right to your opinion on the carving.
> 
> But I did find it and had a person look at it and he said there has been others found out here where I live


Rob, that is bad a$$! I wish I had found it! Good eye! 
And thanks for checking those water temps for the rest of us who are to chicken to check it ourselves!!! LOL!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Rob, I'm going to need my dremel back that you borrowed last week! Thanks!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I wonder why there aren't petroglyphs, rock art, around here. The only example I can think of is the black hand of Black Hand Gorge, and that was blasted away for a rail line. I've never seen an image of it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Petroglyphs on Kelly Island. There was a big slab they cut off a rock face in Independence called the Independence Slab. I think it's still in the back of the old church on rt21.
But, yeah, not much ancient rock art in Ohio. Natives must have been too busy building mounds.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

"The Kickapoo tribe would later develop the etching of a deer and place it everywhere in their fishing territories
Thoughts were that a trespasser would see this rock and quickly forget the fertile waters and persue deer."

Ima a going to start trying that!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Earthworms said:


> I hope you didn't keep the etched one.
> 
> I studied archeology at Harvard. That particular drawing has some historical significance , Here is the history of that specimen
> 
> ...


Earthworms...you're a HOOT! You remind me of someone..........ME!


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

The kickapoo used hollowed logs as boats in order to avoid "testicular contractions"!?!?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Petroglyphs on Kelly Island. There was a big slab they cut off a rock face in Independence called the Independence Slab. I think it's still in the back of the old church on rt21.
> But, yeah, not much ancient rock art in Ohio. Natives must have been too busy building mounds.


Inscription Rock is on Kelleys Island.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

FOSR said:


> I wonder why there aren't petroglyphs, rock art, around here. The only example I can think of is the black hand of Black Hand Gorge, and that was blasted away for a rail line. I've never seen an image of it.


I live by Blackhand gorge and just up the road a bit there is a place called Flint Ridge State Park where the Indians would gather their Flint there are lot of artifacts out this way


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

That is super cool! Congrats !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Petroglyphs on Kelly Island. There was a big slab they cut off a rock face in Independence called the Independence Slab. I think it's still in the back of the old church on rt21.
> But, yeah, not much ancient rock art in Ohio. Natives must have been too busy building mounds.


Rocks too hard here...soft stone out west


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

1basshunter said:


> I live by Blackhand gorge and just up the road a bit there is a place called Flint Ridge State Park where the Indians would gather their Flint there are lot of artifacts out this way


Been there. Supposedly it was dedicated as neutral ground, and the hand was related to that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yo rob,u got a lady bug in your house


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Rob, here are a few finds from the Licking river from years past. Always a thrill to find something left or lost by a fellow Hunter/fishermen.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yo rob,u got a lady bug in your house


Bobby, no ladybugs and I have a log home


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

allbraid said:


> Hey Rob, here are a few finds from the Licking river from years past. Always a thrill to find something left or lost by a fellow Hunter/fishermen.
> View attachment 200464


that's a nice collection of them Mike, I have found a quite a few of myself mostly give them away anymore


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Log home-nice!
Lol but u do have ladybugs... 
Pics dont lie....
Oh ya,aweet finds to! I need to start keeping my eyes open! 
Didnt you find an old gun once to?
Was that you...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Log home-nice!
> Lol but u do have ladybugs...
> Pics dont lie....
> Oh ya,aweet finds to! I need to start keeping my eyes open!
> ...


maybe an occasional one but not like some of the homes out this way the pic was taken in my basement and we don't get down that way very much mostly just a guest bathroom and bedroom and I swear my fishing equipment and when im muddy or something like that are coming here to change and take a shower that is why you may have saw one in the picture


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol,just messin around man....
Remember a few summers ago those things were everywere


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol,just messin around man....
> Remember a few summers ago those things were everywere


Bobby I did find a gun it was an old cap and ball tape gun also a tomahawk or whatever it was


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

that is super cool! I had to google the kickapoo indians to see where they came from. I have heard of them but thought they were from the plains states but they did originate in OH and MI and got pushed west because a bunch of mean white people showed up?? Must be why so people near Cincy are azzholes?? LOL


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Rocks too hard here...soft stone out west


Huh? Is that a joke?

Anyway, there is plenty of limestone around to carve pictures in. My best answer (guess) to Creekcrawler's question about the lack of petroglyphs in the East vs. the West is water. Stuff doesn't deteriorate as fast in arid climates.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> Huh? Is that a joke?
> 
> Anyway, there is plenty of limestone around to carve pictures in. My best answer (guess) to Creekcrawler's question about the lack of petroglyphs in the East vs. the West is water. Stuff doesn't deteriorate as fast in arid climates.


I've wondered about that in the limestone ravines around the Scioto, Maybe there was art but it has spalled off in the last 500 or 1000 years.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

FOSR said:


> I've wondered about that in the limestone ravines around the Scioto, Maybe there was art but it has spalled off in the last 500 or 1000 years.


Hey Rob. You don't have to worry about any indian curse. You never could catch fish anyway. From what I hear most of the ones you caught were from the Kroger river. Some of those baits I lost had moose carvings on them. Have a nice day..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Huh? Is that a joke?
> 
> Anyway, there is plenty of limestone around to carve pictures in. My best answer (guess) to Creekcrawler's question about the lack of petroglyphs in the East vs. the West is water. Stuff doesn't deteriorate as fast in arid climates.


Yes. A joke


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

snuff1 said:


> Hey Rob. You don't have to worry about any indian curse. You never could catch fish anyway. From what I hear most of the ones you caught were from the Kroger river. Some of those baits I lost had moose carvings on them. Have a nice day..


thank snuff, my fishing game has improved not because of the carving but because I fish with a captain and his first mate a lot nowadays you might know them Captain D's and his first mate Long John Silver's


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

check this out: http://www.leopetroglyph.com/

Haven't been there for a few years. Hope it's still there with all the vandalism around that county.


Also close to Wellston there is a Flint ridge where you can find nice flint of all colors and sizes.

A great area to spend a couple of days.

I did run into a couple of Fugarwe looking for flint one day.


Roscoe


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey, not doubting you basshunter! Have some arrow heads and other stuff myself. Carving is fascinating. Especially in that pink granite. Cool stuff


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

percidaeben said:


> Hey, not doubting you basshunter! Have some arrow heads and other stuff myself. Carving is fascinating. Especially in that pink granite. Cool stuff


 I don't know what kind of stone it isbut I don't think it's granite but then again I wouldn't be sure if it is


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

On the Scioto just north of 270 In Dublin, there's a stoneworking site (google Holder-Wright) and they found stone brought from as far as New York and the Carolinas. They must have been famous knappers.

Part of the site was obliterated when they extended Emerald Parkway.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

This is fascinating. I've never found an arrowhead or spear point, but I did find a fair size chunk of flint that I think might have been what was left of a core and discarded. No native flint around here that I'm aware of.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

One tragic thing is, there were some burial mounds that were robbed only about 10 years before the archaeologists got there. Back then it was, Gee whiz, what interesting bones and jewelry, these will make interesting trinkets. 

Emmet Conaway aka The Olde Forester describes some highway construction in southern Ohio where they bulldozed through mounds and just treated all of the contents as fill.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Check out Flint Ridge. It is east of Newark.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

scioto_alex said:


> One tragic thing is, there were some burial mounds that were robbed only about 10 years before the archaeologists got there. Back then it was, Gee whiz, what interesting bones and jewelry, these will make interesting trinkets.
> 
> Emmet Conaway aka The Olde Forester describes some highway construction in southern Ohio where they bulldozed through mounds and just treated all of the contents as fill.


It is kind of a shame that so much history has gone by the boards, but people just weren't as sensitive to such things back then. Indian jewelry would be a great find, but if accompanied by human remains, Uhhhhh NO! That's a little too spooky for my taste! Grave robbing is what it is!

A few years ago the Rt. 224 bridge over the Mahoning River between Hillsville, Pa. and New Castle, Pa. was being rebuilt, and the plans called for the approaches to the bridge to be moved slightly. The west side of the river is still called "Mahoningtown", even though there is no town there. It was the site of one of the first white settlements in the area, which succeeded a major Indian trading site. Indian interests made sure that archaeologists were on site to monitor any new excavations to make sure that human remains were identified and relocated.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Conaway describes bones and dirt loading into trucks. It's amazing. At Dublin, just south of 270, there was a burial ground in a gravel bank, where they found bundles of buried bones. The state highway department mined the gravel and I don't know what they did with the bones, probably treated them as waste.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahhhh. Good old Emmitt Conway. I had e-mailed about some things I'd found once. He was one heckuva good guy, RIP.

Heck, way back when, they just plowed the mounds down, like the farmers felt they needed to be flattened.

Amazing how much stuff was here.
Check your area - _*Archeological Atlas of Ohio 
1914 *_
http://www.railsandtrails.com/Maps/OhioArch1914/index.htm


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Neat link, creekcrawler. I did find on the "Indian Trails and Towns" section a mention of Mahoningtown on Trail #7, which crossed the Mahoning River at the state line and went west through Summit and Portage counties.

One question. What do you use to open the downloadable files on the site? I tried to let the computer find the program, but no go. I notice that they are .djvu files, and I don't think I've ever seen those before.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I think this is the best thread hijack I've ever seen on OGF.

I'm happy to see the respect here for those who have been around these same streams for hundreds of years. I study the histories but I know we're missing almost all of the story.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I also surface find Indian items but when I am hunting. I am north of you along what was Hull's Trail, near Findlay. Some of the items you are finding are made of Chert looks like limestone but it is much harder. I am a member of the Blanchard River Archeology Club (BRAC). We do have a upcoming meeting where everyone in the club brings the best items they found all year. The only meeting I attend all year.




  








Picked up these on Sat 4-6-13 not far from my home




__
Weekender#1


__
Apr 8, 2013




Hancock County, OH


----------

